# Error in Downloading 823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I have Windows ME and I am trying to dowload 823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows but every time I try it can't do it. I am also getting an error that reads:
Windows 2000-KB23980-X86-ENU[1].EX> file is linked to missing export NTDLL.DLL:NtShutdownSystem.

I go to:
http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp
and scan for updates. It then tells me that I have 1 Critical Update/Service Pack. The info is: 823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows
Download size: 305 KB, < 1 minute
An identified security issue in Microsoft Windows could allow an attacker to compromise a Microsoft Windows-based system and then take a variety of actions. For example, an attacker could execute code on the system. By installing this update, you can help protect your computer. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer. Read more...
I click on install now and accept the license and then it says: No Updates Were Installed
The following items failed to install. To try installing them again, click Review and install updates, and then click Install Now again.
823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows

I have already run the symantic fix http://securityresponse.symantec.co...er/FixBlast.exe and it told me that I do not have the worm virus.
I have also dowloaded and run 'Adware 6.0' and 'Spybot Search and destroy'. I have run these programs and quarenteed/deleted the red files....I didn't have any green ones.
I used Hijack and had help removing unwanted files.

What Next??


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Have you tried to install 823559 manually? I'll see if I can find a link for you.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I dont know how to install it manually. Can you give me the directions on how to do that?


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Kman recomended:

Open Internet Explorer -> Tools -> Internet Options -> clear cookies, clear files, clear history. Then click ok.

Now restart PC and see if it helped.

I did the aboved mentioned directions and got the same error: No Updates Were Installed
The following items failed to install. To try installing them again, click Review and install updates, and then click Install Now again.
823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Could you please verify that number? 

The reason why I ask is because Microsoft says that number is for a Microsoft Server 2003 update.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to: http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/en/default.asp
and ran Pick updates to install and then reviewd and installed..this is what it told me I needed (but, I cant seem to download it):

823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows
Download size: 305 KB, < 1 minute
An identified security issue in Microsoft Windows could allow an attacker to compromise a Microsoft Windows-based system and then take a variety of actions. For example, an attacker could execute code on the system. By installing this update, you can help protect your computer. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer. Read more...


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

HERE ya go


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to this part of the page: Windows Millennium, Windows 98 Second Edition, Windows 98
Download Information
To resolve this problem, install the 823559 package from the following Microsoft Windows Update Web site:
Download the 823559 package now.

AND it took me to the update url and I go through the same steps as before and it will not let me download I get the following error: No Updates Were Installed
The following items failed to install. To try installing them again, click Review and install updates, and then click Install Now again.
823559: Security Update for Microsoft Windows


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Wow, Microsoft really wants you to chase your tail  

Let's do this, instead focusing on the 823559 update, lets try to fix why it won't let you update. Let me go there and see what they say about that


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

That would be GREAT! Thanks )


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Lets try several things;

First lets check to see if you have a file onboard:

Check to see if you have the C:\Windows\System32\*CATROOT2* folder, where C:\Windows is the path of your Windows installation.

If you have it post. If you don't have it post and tell us that too.

In the mean time go HERE and download the update. Do NOT install it just yet, just download it


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I did the search:

I do not have C:\Windows\System32\CATROOT2

And I saved 823559USA8.EXE to my desktop but, didn't try to install it.

(I can't install it anyway because of the errors I get).


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Windows claims that this only happens with WinXP. That folder is corrupt and needs to be deleted, but yours is probably called something else. I just checked my computer (_I have WinME too_) and there was just a drivers folder there. I will have to trace down what the bad folder name is for WinME. You can click on the download, if it doesn't install then you haven't lost anything. In the mean time I will contact them and find out where that file is kept on WinME. If you click on the download and it works, please let us know.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Great...thank you so much for your help. I tried to download and install it but, I get this error:

Windows Q823559Update: This update isnot designed for your version of windows...press ok to exit.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this on the microsoft news group:

Have you checked in the Add/Remove Programs tool in Control Panel to see if it's installed ? If it shows there then check the file attributes of the patch with the files on your system :

26-Jun-2003 02:19 2003.1100.5426 311,864 Html32.cnv
26-Jun-2003 02:19 2003.1100.5426 116,288 Msconv97.dll

They are located in the Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft 
Shared\TEXTCONV folder. If the files match then the patch was installed and the Windows Update site is not recognizing it as being installed. You can then edit the Registry to show it as being installed.

SO, I did a search on my computer (I dont know how to copy and past the file details like it was done above: 26-Jun-2003 02:19 2003.1100.5426 311,864 Html32.cnv) and I did find Html32.cnv in: 
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\TEXTCONV
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL

I found Msconv97.dll in the following files:
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\TEXTCONV

How do I check the file attributes of the patch with the files on my system? 

If the files match and the patch was installed but the Windows Update site is not recognizing it as being installed...If this is the case then how do I then edit the Registry to show it as being installed?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

It may have registered the updates name, but not finish the update.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

How I check if it wasn't finished updating? I dont know how to copy and past the file details in an email...when I do a search and find the file and then I try to highlight it but it wont highlight to copy.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Not to worry  There is a program that I will send you the link for, and it will tell you every update that you have fully installed.

I just have to locate the link. It's been a while since I've used it


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Found it! 

Download THIS and run it. See if the update is really installed.

Let us know.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

This is what it tells me I have for Microsoft Hotfixes:
DataAccess 
Q318203 (details...) on 08/25/02 Lacks Data To Allow Verification
Q329414-25 (details...) on 12/16/02 Lacks Data To Allow Verification
DirectX 
DX819696 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
Q330994 (details...)Lacks Data To Allow Verification 
Q822925 (details...) Lacks Data To Allow Verification 
SP1 (SP1) Lacks Data To Allow Verification
Windows Media Player 
WM320920.1 (details...) 
WM819639 (details...) 
WinME 
UPD271434 (details...) Lacks Data To Allow Verification
UPD272016 (details...) 
UPD273017 (details...) 
UPD273991 (details...) 
UPD278497 (details...) 
UPD287564 (details...) 
UPD290700 (details...) 
UPD299014 (details...) 
UPD314757 (details...) 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) Reinstall! Hot Fix Fails Verification
UPD329048 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) Reinstall! Hot Fix Fails Verification 
UPD811630 (details...) Reinstall! Hot Fix Fails Verification
UPD812709 (details...) 
UPDQ823559 (details...) Reinstall! Hot Fix Fails Verification

Does That Help?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Yes. Now we know for sure that the update is only partially installed. We'll have to uninstall it. The reason why you can't install it now is because it thinks it's already there, and it doesn't know that it's only _half_ there. I will also find those other updates that you also need to reinstall. Maybe they are part of the problem.

I was reading a lot about this last night on their site. The most common reason why this happens is because WinME has no service packs installed. I think WinME has two of them. Did you ever install SP1 or SP2?

If not then I'll locate those for you too.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I see SP1 under Internet Explorer but Belarc does not have a green check mark next to it....it doesn't have a red one either. I dont see any SP2 on Belarc.
I downloaded the other ones that said to reinstall but, 823559 still didn't work...here is Belarc's new Info:

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes:
DataAccess 
Q318203 (details...) on 08/25/02Lacks Data To Allow Verification
Q329414-25 (details...) on 12/16/02Lacks Data To Allow Verification 
DirectX 
DX819696 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
Q330994 (details...)Lacks Data To Allow Verification 
Q822925 (details...) Lacks Data To Allow Verification
SP1 (SP1) Lacks Data To Allow Verification
Windows Media Player 
WM320920.1 (details...)Lacks Data To Allow Verification
WM819639 (details...) 
WinME 
UPD271434 (details...) 
UPD272016 (details...) 
UPD273017 (details...) 
UPD273991 (details...) 
UPD278497 (details...) 
UPD287564 (details...) 
UPD290700 (details...) 
UPD299014 (details...) 
UPD314757 (details...) 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
UPD329048 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) 
UPD811630 (details...) 
UPD812709 (details...) 
UPDQ823559 (details...) Reinstall!


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

While I'm researching this you should go to control panel and repair IE. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I dont know how to do that...but if you can show me the steps I will follow them.


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

My Computer>Control Panel>Add/Remove Programs Look for your version of IE, then click on *add/Remove* and choose "repair". You might have to have your copy of WinME. You will also have to reboot.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

It FInally Installed!...I uninstalled 823559 in add/remove programs and then reinstalled it and it worked!!! 
Belarc Advisor says these are my Installed Microsoft Hotfixes 
DataAccess 
Q318203 (details...) on 08/25/02lacks the data to allow verification 
Q329414-25 (details...) on 09/18/03lacks the data to allow verification 
DirectX 
DX819696 (details...) 
Internet Explorer 
Q330994 (details...)lacks the data to allow verification 
Q822925 (details...)lacks the data to allow verification 
SP1 (SP1)lacks the data to allow verification 
MSXML4 
Q317244 (details...) on 09/18/03lacks the data to allow verification 
Windows Media Player 
WM320920.1 (details...)lacks the data to allow verification 
WM819639 (details...) 
WinME 
UPD271434 (details...) 
UPD272016 (details...) 
UPD273017 (details...) 
UPD273991 (details...) 
UPD274113 (details...) 
UPD278497 (details...) 
UPD287564 (details...) 
UPD290700 (details...) 
UPD299014 (details...) 
UPD314757 (details...) 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
UPD329048 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) 
UPD811630 (details...) 
UPD812709 (details...) 
UPDQ823559 (details...)

I also went to http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/catalog/en/ and downloaded installed the critical updates and service packs you see listed above...so I am not sure which worked going into add/remove programs and then re-installing 823559 or going to the catalog and reinstalling all the other updates - which is what I did before I reinstalled 823559(it was the last one I reinstalled).

Also when I was installing Q816093 Microsoft VM it said that I had a virus called: C:\windows\java\classes\xmldso.cab and it told me to Quarantine it...I did and then Norton Anti-Virus told me that it deleted the file.

So...maybe my problem was this xmldso.cab virus? Maybe it was reinstalling all the critical updates/service patches before I reinstalled 823559? Or maybe it was going into add/remove and uninstalling it and reinstalling it?

Or maybe all three

I haven't gone in and repaired IE do you still think I need too?


----------



## Wet Chicken (Sep 11, 2000)

Yes I would, just to be safe. I would also check for any SP updates and install those. They are more important than the smaller ones that you are installing now. Check for BOTH WinME and also your version of IE. Don't forget to reboot after you install each one. Then install the next SP and reboot. Keep doing that until all of the service patches have been installed. WinME and IE have their own web sites and it would probably be easier for you if you downloaded them from there


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Also in Microsoft Newsgroup Windows ME under Hardware I was informed on the following:
There are several versions of that hotfix available. You are getting the wrong one. You need to get the one for WindowsMe, not Windows 2000/XP.

How do I check to be sure I have the correct version of hotfix?


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

I looked on this url: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;sp
and I didn't see WinME Sp's? Do you know the webpages to find the SP's you are speaking of?


----------



## dh1310 (Feb 12, 2003)

Hi, I ran into this same problem, however, here's what I did and It Worked.
use Search to find the 2 files-- Html32.cnv than another Search for Msconv97.dll--as your reviewing the file(s) right click and change there names to Html32.old and Msconv97.old--
hopefully you have already downloaded the file 823559 for WinME-just like the other user stated--before you install this file--disable all/almost all of your running programs that are of Microsoft design-or anti-virus-or like I use a RAM reclaimer-Then click on the 823559.exe file for installing-bingo it works-to make sure-also use www.google.com and find the software Belarc Advisor-- this program allows you to see what is installed on your computer-almost everything-Read the file it provides and esp the check marks and the red marks--BTY-when you download the 823559.exe file-don't download the entire 25 digit name-shorted it to 823559.exe then download--
print this to ensure your doing it right--


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks so much for your advice. I did as instructed and I also had to add/remove it and reinstall and it worked!!!


----------



## thump3 (Oct 6, 2003)

All was going well to finally fix this problem until I found I could not uninstall 823559. I get Error: Could not locate INF file C:\Windows\INF\QFE\WinME\823559UN.INF so I can not uninstall this thing to try and get working. Please Help.


----------



## joyoflife (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Thump3...I am not a computer expert...Motherboard solved my problem for me on this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=165323


----------

